# Some Sci-fi art



## AE35Unit (Dec 2, 2009)

Here's a few Incendia renders using fractals as the base image. Backgrounds added in Photoshop.











This one reminded me of the Borg mother ship from Star Trek





Heading Into the Wormhole





Seahorse farm


----------



## Rodders (Dec 2, 2009)

Very nice AE35Unit. I like the top one. I don't know why, but it made me think of Encounter at Farpoint. The Cities in space one looks incredible though.


----------



## AE35Unit (Dec 2, 2009)

Rodders said:


> Very nice AE35Unit. I like the top one. I don't know why, but it made me think of Encounter at Farpoint. The Cities in space one looks incredible though.



Cheers Rodders. 
Encounter at Farpoint, is that Star Wars?


----------



## Rodders (Dec 2, 2009)

It was the Pilot for Star Trek: TNG. (The city at Farpoint turned out to be a giant space creature. The hear was reminiscent of the top fractal.)


----------



## AE35Unit (Dec 2, 2009)

Rodders said:


> It was the Pilot for Star Trek: TNG. (The city at Farpoint turned out to be a giant space creature. The hear was reminiscent of the top fractal.)


~Oh right! Well I have seen all the TNG episodes and have the series on DVD as part of a collectors set but my memory fir such things it dreadful!
Hang on, who are you?


----------



## Roy1 (Dec 5, 2009)

What am I doing wrong? I only get thumbnails when I upload images. Good these, very organic.


----------



## Fuzzy Modem (Feb 9, 2010)

Neat. Love the sphere.


----------

